# Subversion on FreeBSD 13 Alpha 2



## herbertpfp (Feb 7, 2021)

I had FreeBSD 12.1 that I was able to update with subversion. With FreeBSD 13.0-alpha 2 I went to follow the internet tutorials and deleted /usr/src and I can't find how to use subversion and be able to apply the command svn update /usr/src.


----------



## scottro (Feb 7, 2021)

FreeBSD now uses git.  Not sure which tutorials you followed but the command for alpha would be
`git clone -b stable/13 --depth 1 https://git.freebsd.org/src.git src`

That's assuming you are in /usr and src has been emptied.

To update after that you can just cd into the /usr/src directory and run
`git pull`

I have a page going over the basics with some links to other sources.


			Using git To Get FreeBSD Source Code
		


When 13 becomes releng, it will then be `git clone -b releng/13 --depth 1 https://git.freebsd.org/src.git src`

There's a long thread, full  of people getting sidetracked in arguing about git and github but if you have patience you can see some more git examples.  Warner Losh also has a git primer, though I feel it could be clearer to newcomers, but then again, I'm pretty dumb.





						FreeBSD Subversion to Git Migration: Pt 2 Primer for Users
					

FreeBSD git Primer for Users    Today's blog is actually a preview of a git primer I'm writing for the FreeBSD project. It covers what a typ...




					bsdimp.blogspot.com
				




User vigole has put together a nice page of links.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-git-and-github-tutorials-links.77242/

User olli has a post in that thread about using subversion to get the source








						Solved - FreeBSD Git and GitHub: tutorials/links
					

FreeBSD is moving ahead with using Git and GitHub for its source control. Some of us are new to the Git/GitHub, and we're going to have many questions and some confusion. Please post your FreeBSD-related Git/GitHub tutorials/links, here. Thanks.  >>>[EDIT]: I'll edit this post to add your...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## fraxamo (Feb 7, 2021)

scottro said:


> I have a page going over the basics with some links to other sources


Hi, I found a typo on your page in the following command:
`git clone https;//git.freebsd.org/src.git src`
There's a semi-colon instead of a colon in the URL. Hope this helps


----------



## scottro (Feb 7, 2021)

It does, thank you. Fixed.


----------



## herbertpfp (Feb 8, 2021)

It worked, Is much more easier the git clone command, thank you!


----------



## scottro (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks, it is nice to hear that people get benefit from those pages, makes it worth the (admittedly small) effort to put them up.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2021)

If you're not that versed with git you might want to try net/gitup. It's really easy to use, has no dependencies and doesn't require knowledge of git.


----------



## scottro (Mar 20, 2021)

I've added a quick note about gitup to my page. Note that its default config right now (late March, 2021) will pull in 11.4. for release. But if you look at the /usr/local/etc/gitup.conf, it's easy to see what has to be changed. For example, to get 13.0 you just find the line

```
"branch"     : "releng/11.4",
```
and change the 11.4 to 13.0. (It's at line number 36 in my file). Then the command is just
`gitup release`
and the config file already has the source you're cloning and a default destination of /usr/src.  Other options, instead of release, such as current or stable, are shown in the configuration file.


----------

